# Teichbelüftung/Teichpumpen für 700m² Fischteich



## Tittyyy (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen.
Wir haben ein Teich gepachtet: 700m² groß, Grundwasserspeisung, keinen Zulauf.

Gibts es bestimmte Sachen, die man im Winter oder im Sommer beachten sollte? Sollte man eine Pumpe installieren (Es gibt Solar Tauchpumpensets mit 6000l/h Förderleistung), sollte man eine Teichbelüftungspumpe haben (gibts es ja auch Solar)? Oder sogar beides? Wann muss was laufen?

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mal erzählen könntet wie ihr das so handhabt. 

Desweiteren wollte ich wissen, ob man was dagegen tun kann, wenn im Sommer der Wasserstand sinkt?
Normalerweise ist der Teich zwischen 1,60m und 1,80m tief. Aber im Sommer wird ja sicherlich Wasser verdunsten???

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.
DANKE!

Tittyyy


----------



## C.K. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüftung/Teichpumpen für 700m² Fischteich*

Das kommt ganz auf Deinen Besatz und deren Dichte an. Vieleicht solltest Du uns erst etwas dazu schreiben.


----------



## Tittyyy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüftung/Teichpumpen für 700m² Fischteich*

Der Teich fasst so um die 1000 m³ Grundwasser. Es sind viele kleine (ganz kleine) Moderlieschen oder Lauben (konnte noch nicht genau identifiziert werden) im Teich. Drei Zander und ca. 30 Forellen haben wir selber eingesetzt. Wenn wir mit Maden oder Mais angeln, haben wir auch ganz schnell mal ne Rotfeder oder ein Rotauge am Haken. Haben noch kein Nachtangeln gemacht und auch noch nicht den Teich abgenetzt, um zu schauen ob sich evtl. Aale oder Karpfen im Teich befinden.

Wasserqualität ist gut. Haben Sauerstoffgehalt, Nitrit, Nitrat, Ph-Wert und so weiter alles gemessen.

Ein viertel des Teiches ist sehr schattig und es befinden sich wenig sichtbare Pflanzen am Teich. Nur das hintere Stück (vielleicht 15m lang und 1,50m brreit) ist mit Schilf "zugewuchert". Nur an diesem hinteren Stück stehen auch ein paar Laubbäume, die im Herbst evtl. Probleme machen könnten. 

Meine Frage ist, was man im Sommer und im Winter unternehmen kann, damit die Wasserqualität und der Wasserstand nicht leidet.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! DANKE!

Tittyyy


----------



## troutkiller2 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüftung/Teichpumpen für 700m² Fischteich*

Tach Tittyyy |supergri


Also ich denke entweder du nimmst 2 Aqua Hobbys, oder halt Aqua Pilze, Aqua Jets, ich empfehle dir auch wirklich nur Markenprodukte der Firma Linn zu beziehen.

Also Aqua Hobby ist bis 200m², aber ich denke du willst doch nur zusätzlich ein wenig Sauerstoff einbringen oder??

Alles was größer ist wird so ab paar hundert m² verwendet.

Warum willst du Solar, wenn du Stromanschluss hast??
Das wird verdammt teuer #t

Und mit 6000l/h machst du schon bei einem etwas größeren Gartenteich nix mehr, also wenn dann müsste das etwas größeres sein.

http://www.linn.eu/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=9



MfG
Jan


----------



## Tittyyy (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüftung/Teichpumpen für 700m² Fischteich*

Sorry, hab was vergessen: habe keinen Strom!!!


----------

